# What do you train for?



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I know many of the people on this board cross-train their dogs for different venues. (ring, tracking, agility, etc)

What I'm wondering is, who cross-trains? What venues? Did you train it all together along the way, or first 'finish' one sport before training the other?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are like 10 people here that actually train. The rest just argue with those that do train. LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Stay on topic. If you want to talk about something different, start your own thread.

I'm a PSD trainer. I train one "skill" at a time with a new dog. Once he's fully trained, then I mix it up. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am semi-sport...I train whatever I feel like..for ME...then train other things..


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I train mine to watch Football with me.

We crossed trained in muzzle fighting and sch last night. Tomorrow I'm cross training in frisbee but watching TV is really what he's good at.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I train one of my dogs for both French Ring and disaster SAR, and I've been doing it at the same time. It's not been easy to juggle both (and I have other dogs I train as well), but I've managed to make some progress this year.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I train Schutzhund but will probably work on a FR Brevet at some point just for something different.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I train mine to watch Football with me.
> 
> We crossed trained in muzzle fighting and sch last night. Tomorrow I'm cross training in frisbee but watching TV is really what he's good at.


so 

DID THE DOG KICK YOUR ASS..during the muzzle fighting on the FB game...or he got humanized on his choice?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

SAR, Mondio and cat killing here.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> SAR, Mondio and cat killing here.....


I doubt it..any cat killing vids ???


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I doubt it..any cat killing vids ???


Bob wont let us post those..........I already asked him.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Megan Berry said:


> I know many of the people on this board cross-train their dogs for different venues. (ring, tracking, agility, etc)
> 
> What I'm wondering is, who cross-trains? What venues? Did you train it all together along the way, or first 'finish' one sport before training the other?


Schutzhund with a cross into PSA and Cat killing (I am only kidding)!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

tonight I'm going to cross train in guarding the van.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Doubt what? That my Mals and GSD kill cats? Not that I promote my own dogs killing them, but they do it if they have a chance. 

No video, I would get into trouble for posting that.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> tonight I'm going to cross train in guarding the van.


Man should we all be a little concerned right now


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> tonight I'm going to cross train in guarding the van.


 
Chris...step away from the sandbox and drop the gummy bears...Do It Now!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> tonight I'm going to cross train in guarding the van.


ive just showed the 11 yr old boy (who CAN handle the dog) this pic..with strict orders to BITE.


----------



## Mara Jessup (Sep 7, 2010)

SAR and stockwork. I put the stockwork aspect on the back burner for a while, but my farm helper is getting old :-( so one of the youngsters is going to have to learn how to handle the sheep.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dead people, parts of dead people, bones of dead people, buried dead people, dead people underwater, mwahahahaha....thats it...a little basic obedience on the side.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Dead people, parts of dead people, bones of dead people, buried dead people, dead people underwater, mwahahahaha....thats it...a little basic obedience on the side.


Your such a Bright spot in this thread


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Your such a Bright spot in this thread


Sorry, I just watched a replay of Forest Gump where Bubba talks about ways to prepare shrimp and I had a strange segui.................................was probably a bit inappropriately macabre.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I train my working dogs for personal protection/PSA, Explosive detection, trailing and obedience. Not in that order! Lol

My dogs are also demo/distraction dogs. They are a true asset to my training.


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

Herding/stockwork around the ranch, Schutzhund, and PP. She is also pretty badass at flushing pheasants and ducks.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Cali trained in French Ring, Mondio Ring, Schutzhund, PSA, herding, agility, obedience, flyball, weight pull and a little conformation. She competed in all of them except agility and weight pull, just never made it to some trials. Also did some personal protection stuff and muzzle work. She did OK in competition, some High in Trials in multiple venues, FRI Vice Champion, but would have done better if I'd focused more on one venue vs dabbling in everything. She's 11.5 now, so pretty much retired from everything except squirrel hunting expeditions 

I still cross train, but I am training more dogs, so less venues per dog. There are only so many hours in the day LOL


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i cross train all my dogs , in various sports 
most do CKC competitive Ob , 
4 of them do competitive agility 
4 of them have also done flyball but are now retired 
5 of them do dog sledding and scootering, 
and a couple also do dock diving
most of the time its the same 4 dogs as the others are old or not stucturally sound 

i do them all at the same time , never had a issue really 
they seem to know what they are there for


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing formal at the moment, but anything that appears to be practical in some way I'll attempt providing the dog is capable of delivering. If not, I look for something the dog can do well and and focus on that. I'm most interested in scent related activities so that's what I've been concentrating on lately.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder has been trained for what Nancy said, AKC obedience, Schutzhund, herding and whatever pops in my head. Presently working on his AKC UD at home and herding when I can. He's done everything I've put in front of him.
He gets the newspaper so the wife is happy. :grin:
Trooper has some Schutzhund and now working on AKC CD. A bit of herding also.
My grandson and I did a bit of fall planting in the side yard the other day. I think Trooper has potential as a digger. ](*,)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ronan the mal does schutzhund and CKC obedience and Rally. Trevva the DS doesn't do much of anything except hop the fence to visit the neighbours, but is training in schutzhund. Not sure what else I will do with her - can't do anything with CKC, but I may try herding or agility.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Various end results that make Mula.

Being Honest.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

At one time or another in my career, I've trained dogs for; drug detection, explosives detection, cadaver detection, mine/ tunnel/tripwire and booby trap detection, sentry work, patrol work, some kind of detection work that I don't know what we were looking for and something else I'm still not able to discuss, ha ha. I've also, while working in research, trained an Alaskan Timber wolf in scent detection, 5 cats and a Duroc hog in mine detection. 

DFrost


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

"Retirement"!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

just schutzhund, but that takes enough of my time, since a small group of us trains with our coach usually 3 times a week, (sometimes 4) then on our own on the other days.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Sorry, I just watched a replay of Forest Gump where Bubba talks about ways to prepare shrimp and I had a strange segui.................................was probably a bit inappropriately macabre.


Nancy I am LMAO right now. Bubba and his shrimp! I was only giving you hard time.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Dead people, parts of dead people, bones of dead people, buried dead people, dead people underwater, mwahahahaha....thats it...a little basic obedience on the side.


Necromaniac, Morbid, Addicted to the methane smell, or just a humanitarian?  

Currently: Ringsport, mostly Mondio, focusing more now on obedience rather than bitework (till November, anyway). 

Would love to do Campagne in the US, and will try to go back to French Ring and Schutzhund.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> Necromaniac, Morbid, Addicted to the methane smell, or just a humanitarian?


I am completely grossed out by the thought, sights and smells of human remains. It is easier on me psychologically to see something old and bad than new and fresh.

It is just that we get a lot of requests for this and it is something that very few departments have a budget to train for. We only work at the request of LE and don't go searching for opportunities to search.

There is satisfaction with drownings in knowing that the family has a body they can view and say goodby to, and it also increases the safety of the recovery diver big time.

For crime scenes - shallow graves - mainly family closure and it is easier to convict a criminal with a body, is our driver - really don't want to get into a probable cause kind of situation through we train and certify for that.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I am completely grossed out by the thought, sights and smells of human remains.



That doesn't sound natural at all. Have you considered talking to a professional about that? 


Honestly, I don't know how you could do that. My dad is a pathologist and I don't get that either. Glad I'm a musician but I applaud you for what you do!


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I went to a cadaver/anatomy camp in North Carolina this Summer and it was FUN! Who knew playing with the remains of dead people could be so much fun.... and informative. :-D

I am training my first dog in schutzhund. So far it has been a blast.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Danielle Wagner said:


> Well I went to a cadaver/anatomy camp in North Carolina this Summer and it was FUN! Who knew playing with the remains of dead people could be so much fun.... and informative. :-D
> 
> I am training my first dog in schutzhund. So far it has been a blast.


It kind of puts it in a different perspective when you are 50 yards away from the family when the police break the news. Or you have to walk past the family with your dog to get in the boat. It is easier to detach in a clinical setting or if you cannot recognize facial features.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> At one time or another in my career, I've trained dogs for; drug detection, explosives detection, cadaver detection, mine/ tunnel/tripwire and booby trap detection, sentry work, patrol work, some kind of detection work that I don't know what we were looking for and something else I'm still not able to discuss, ha ha. I've also, while working in research, trained an Alaskan Timber wolf in scent detection, 5 cats and a Duroc hog in mine detection.
> 
> DFrost


Yes, I would have enjoyed being your shadow.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Phil Dodson said:


> "Retirement"!!


Didn't you fail that test once already ?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Didn't you fail that test once already ?


And Frosty too :lol:


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> It kind of puts it in a different perspective when you are 50 yards away from the family when the police break the news. Or you have to walk past the family with your dog to get in the boat. It is easier to detach in a clinical setting or if you cannot recognize facial features.


Ok I definitely wouldn't want to be in that situation.


----------



## Shade Whitesel (Aug 18, 2010)

Schutzhund, French Ring, and AKC obedience at the same time with the same dog. If I have a big trial coming up in any of the three< I usually concentrate on that one specifically for a month or two. AKC usually doesn't impact the others since it's just obedience. I have had Reik offer the french ring come to heel without a front many times, even though it's a different cue. Bitework has it's obvious hazards of confusion so I am really careful about the context and the cues. He's been confused in some stuff but mainly we just work through it.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Both dogs are SAR dogs. Griffin does live find wilderness and disaster. I have also done some article search training with him. He barks for people, he downs for things.

Remus is 1yr old and training to be a cadaver dog (so basically what Nancy said!).


----------

